# APOLOGY TO CMHR



## Sandy S. (Feb 8, 2004)

Sorry I did not do very well for CMHR today. Went to the Mid America 20th anniversary meeting at Little King Farm, set up a big water jug with a sign that said even small change helps Chances Miniature Horse Rescue, also had 3 Cookbooks out, and I made up a bunch of CMHR flyers at work and had them setting out.

I guess I didn't convey the message very well or something. Only collected $1.86 in the jar.




Didn't sell any of the last 3 cookbooks. But I did at least on the silent auction for the 1986 Mid America Indiana State Fair Miniature Horse show tapes get a $20.00 bid. I would like to thank Ty Sutherlin of The Little Dude Ranch for his bid. I hope he is happy with the tapes. I am hoping that maybe some picked up our flyers and will send in a donation that way.

I am not very good with words, just can't say things right in a speech.

But I will say, I will keep trying my best, and again sorry I did not get the response I was hoping for.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 8, 2004)

Sandy it was your very kind and generous thought to do this for CMHR that counted. All the minis appreciate EVERY little kind act we can do for them and they thank you too!


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Feb 8, 2004)

You maybe did not get any money but you did let people know there is a mini rescue out there. That alone may help to save a life.

I don't see anything to apologize for. You are getting the word out.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 8, 2004)

Sandy

Please do not think those thoughts for one second! I so much appreciate you taking the time and energy to do this for CMHR. And like we mite said you exposed our name and mission to more people and that is always good!!! Also what we have found is sometimes even months after we set up a display we start getting donations and memberships. I also thank ty for his bid!!!!

THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## Cathyjo (Feb 8, 2004)

You did an excellent job - JUST BEING THERE and getting CMHR's name out. When we were at Gordyville last year - and did a raffle -it was like pullin teeth to get some folks to buy tickets for BEAUTIFUL items we were raffling off - so can imagine the donation jar didn't go over - LOL. What we need is exposure - and you gave us that - GOOD JOB!!


----------



## Frankie (Feb 9, 2004)

It was cold in the barn, I think people were just concerned with staying in what warm area they could.

Also, with it being the anniversary meeting, I think their minds were elsewhere. They were just caught up in the moment.

People do remember though!


----------



## windycityminis (Feb 9, 2004)

I just wanted to add my sentiments that just being there and getting the name out is the most important thing in a lot of ways!!! Thank you for volunteering your time and energy!!!!!


----------



## virginia (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi Sandy

You did good. Like everyone said, now more people know that we exist.

Plus, you sold more of our Rescue Cookbooks than anyone else. So, In my book you're doing great.

Ginny


----------



## SunQuest (Feb 9, 2004)

Sandy,

You are doing what is most important. You are letting others know we exist. And if you think about it, $1.86 is a lot of money when most people donate a nickle or a few pennies or what have you. Besides, with this time of year being Tax season and the recovering from overspending during the holidays, that will make it tough as well.

And we could use more SCs like you to spread the word. THank you so much as you are doing exactly what is needed.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 9, 2004)

Nila being new to the area I didnt know about the horse affair thing next weekend in Boise... are you going to do flyers for the rescue there? If so maybe I can help


----------



## Miniv (Feb 9, 2004)

Good heavens, Sandy! Just the exposure that you gave is worth its weight in gold!

Stop apologizing!

Maryann


----------



## SunQuest (Feb 9, 2004)

No Lisa, I won't be there as I have other arrangements for that weekend. Hopefully next year CMHR will have some members from Idaho to help with this so that we can plan some of these things as we are really short handed in the western states.


----------



## RockRiverFarms (Feb 9, 2004)

You're SORRY?!?! What a silly thing to say Sandy! Like someone else said, that $1.86 could've come from plenty of people. The most important thing is getting our name out there. THANK YOU for taking your devotion to CMHR with you to the meeting. THANK YOU for donating your time and supplies. And THANK YOU for being the kind of person that does what they say and means what they do.


----------



## Dona (Feb 19, 2004)

Sandy....I think you did a wonderful job of setting up the CMHR table! I saw many people looking it over. But as Frankie said....it was VERY cold in the barn & people kept moving to keep warm, walked around looking at all the horses in their stalls...or went inside the office area where it was warm to watch old videos & eat.

Many people may have had good intentions on stopping by the table before they left & donate or buy a book....but was distracted & simply forgot.



I know I was planning on buying a couple of MAMHC 20th Anniversary T-Shirts before I left....but got wrapped up in talking to Robin & settling up the details about the stallion I bought, and you guessed it...I FORGOT!


----------

